

Where are the South Asians in FLOSS? - akkartik
http://www.asheesh.org/note/debian/indians.html

======
akkartik
I can think of two (related) reasons:

a) We're more into entrepreneurship than open source. My record is
unfortunately one sample point in support. I've put code up, but never
contributed to an existing project.

b) It hasn't filtered through certain social networks. Like say indians in
universities.

